# Just plain "Nut" Acorns



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Taken today in Okaloosa County.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

that is a lot of acorns, wish i could find a spot like that


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You been in my yard :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:
Will the critter eat these????


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

They are everywhere and all types. So many are on the ground you can't even pattern the deer. Not coming to the feeders right now that is for sure.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I hunt in a pine forest, few oaks so I sweep them up in the driveway and take them to the lease. Got 3, 5 gallon buckets today, largest crop in 6 years


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like my front yard.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I did the same thing, I swept my whole driveway and got 2 five gallon buckets. Then, I mixed in some liquid deer cane... Went and poured them out. Came back 2 days later, looked like the deer were running a marathon to get to them. Needless to say, wasnt an acorn in sight.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Funny we feed acorns and peanuts, shells everywhere, hogs deer and *****.


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

We've got a good crop of acorns frank up at the property. Clay and I found them yesterday placing a couple more stands. They're hitting the feeders pretty good too


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Have you 2 ever targeted and gotten some hogs? How is the area since it was cut, good sign? Ever get a plot in?? Good luck this season!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> They are everywhere and all types. So many are on the ground you can't even pattern the deer. Not coming to the feeders right now that is for sure.


Having the same problem on my land ...never seen a crop like this before, their not really touching the corn...can't even begin to pattern the deer yet.


----------

